# What is slinging all about?



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I've never heard of seen anyone using a sling until I came to this forum, and I'd like to get in on the action, so please mommies, fill me in. TIA


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Slinging is a convenient way to carry your baby.

For example, when my dd was fussy, I would put her in the sling.

It allowed me to get things accomplished while still attending to her needs.

My daughter is 15 months old now and I still sling her when I need to. I'm 23 weeks pregnant and when we go in and out of playgroup, I put her in the sling so my hands are free. I have a hard time carrying her very long wihtout the sling... it helps balance out the baby in the front with the baby on my arm









I hope you find the answers you need! Slinging is very fun!


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

I think Kimberly pretty much summed it all up! I have four children, and one on the way, and have been slinging from I had baby #3. Now, I really don't know how I made it through all of that without a sling, :LOL I only wish that I new about slings and pouches from I had baby # 1!!! I can get tons of things done with one of them in the sling, and they get the cuddle time they deserve!

:BF


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

And how are slings different from the back pack things you can get at the store?
Also, are slings approved by the AAP?


----------



## spyiispy (Jul 23, 2002)

congrats on your new little girl...isn't it exciting! I had to laugh at your question, good-naturedly of course. I think you'll find most slingin' mamas aren't exactly the type that look to the AAP for approval.

There's a thread on here about Baby Bjorns and the like (back-pack type carriers). You might find some wisdom there as to why *most* slingin' mamas would rather have a sling. There is a spinal alignment issue.....

Just a word of advice.....if you're thinking of a sling...there are plenty of great WAHM types...just stay away from the NoJo and the Over The Shoulder Baby Holder....the kinds you can get at babiesrus & other brick and mortar stores. They're just so big and bulky for a first-time slinger, IMO.

Lisa


----------



## kris1225 (Feb 22, 2002)

Yeah, I should also add that slinging is an ancient practice - probably born out of necessity. Women had babies to care for and work to do. There were no bouncy seats or excersaucers, so women would tie the baby to their front, hip of back in some way and get work done.

I should also say that babies need to be held (some more than others) and slings make it easy.

Here's a great link:

http://www.thebabywearer.com/lists/BWInfo.htm


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I am thinking of giving it a try. I think it might be fun, but like with all things, what works great for some might not work for others.
I don't necessarily care of the AAP approves, but if they were to specifically recommend that slings not be used, then I probably would not.

Kris, now that you mentioned it's an ancient practice, I do recall seeing women in movies, and maybe National Geographic wearing their babies in slings, some on their backs, and others tying them to trees in an upright position.

I do have some concerns though, 1 is it 100% safe? Is there no way that it's going to brake and you end up dropping your baby? And I forgot question 2 LOL


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

What I've found is that I'm very aware of my DS's movements when I'm slinging him - I'll go to put an arm out instants before he arches his back, for instance. IMHO, it's as safe or safer than a stroller, where I am a bit removed from him rather than right there.

While I wouldn't recommend Dr. Sear's sling at all, here's a link to his take on babywearing and why it's important, if you wanted to read about a professional's point of view:

http://www.askdrsears.com/html/5/t051100.asp


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

I was just checking out some slings on eBay.
PLEASE tell me what kind of WAHM sling is best for a little 8 month old and beginner mom that will grow with the baby and is easy to use. I want a sling so bad right now!!


----------



## kofduke (Dec 24, 2002)

I'd recommend a pouch-style sling. I have a kangaroo korner adjustable cotton pouch from

www.kangarookorner.com

(I also have the fleece pouch, which I think is the best sling available, but I'll be putting it away for the summer soon!)

Other mamas here have pouch-style slings from

www.mayawrap.com (or other maya distributors)
www.hotslings.com -- these seem to be super-popular recently, and I think it's next on my list! They are very affordable, and seem super comfy. Just make sure that you check her measurements carefully, since they're not adjustable like the KK and the maya.

You will probably be able to carry your 8-month old in either the kangaroo carry (legs crossed, looking out), or the hip carry (on your hip, supported by the sling -- this is how I carry my 14-month old). Any of the pouches I mentioned should come with directions.

Good luck!


----------



## Patrice#1 (Mar 12, 2004)

I think the best sling someone can have is one that is unpadded and has an open tail. If you get one that is padded and a sewn tail, you can not independantly adjust the top and the bottom (adjusting the top and bottom seperatly will make it really conforming and secure). Have fun shopping!

:bf


----------



## wemoon (Aug 31, 2002)

Actually a sewn tail can be adjusted independently...it is the padding that messes that up. My favorite sling is unpadded with a sewn strap and I could easily adjust the top or bottom rail for a good fit.


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by spyiispy_
*Just a word of advice.....if you're thinking of a sling...there are plenty of great WAHM types...just stay away from the NoJo and the Over The Shoulder Baby Holder....the kinds you can get at babiesrus & other brick and mortar stores. They're just so big and bulky for a first-time slinger, IMO.*
Nooooooo, OTSBH is great! It's waaaaaaaaay better made than the Nojo (that I would avoid.)









And it's true that you won't be happy with most lame (Nojo) slings found in most big retail stores. The best ones are either sold online directly from the company (Maya Wrap, OTSBH, etc...) or from online WAHMs.

True, the OTSBH is very bulky, but some people like the bulk because they like the comfy padding, especially for older babies.

*Is it safe?* Yup. If you are using a ring sling (OTSBH or Maya Wrap) you just pull the fabric through the rings to tighten and it stays tight.

I used to carry my 1.5 yr old in the sling, nursing in public (discretely







) all the time. I could do it both in either OTSBH or Maya Wrap.

It was SO MUCH MORE VERSATILE than my back carrier. A back carrier is metal and bulky and only one position (back). (And back carriers are great for when you want them out of the way: post office, cooking, carrying out trash bins, farmer's market....) But with the sling, my baby was either on my hip, or lying across my front. I could put him in and out in seconds (back carrier took more time) or nurse him discretely in seconds.

*The best thing was that it gave me 2 free arms again.* You know how it is... you are trying to pay the supermarket bill, but your one arms is carrying your baby (and falling numb asleep) and you only have one arm to sign something... well with the baby in your hip, securely held, you have two free arms to do stuff.

I like the way this site explains it:

One Hot Mama - OTSBH sling explained

Another reason to sling (or babywear) is that movement and touch is good for the growing brain.


----------



## pamelamama (Dec 12, 2002)

Some past Mothering articles on babywearing:

Slings, by Joylyn Fowler

Hold Me Close: The Many Advantages to Wearing Your Baby, by Christine Gross-Loh

and

Babywearing Tips, by Christine Gross-Loh



















xoxo pam


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Ever since I got it when my DD was 5 months old, I've mostly used an Asian Baby Carrier--mine is the Kozy, but there are several good brands out there. Like a Snugli, they distribute the weight to both shoulders, but they also distribute some of it to the hips via the waist strap, and since they tie on, there are no fiddly buckles to mess with and they are very versatile for positioning--front facing in or out, or back w/ a couple of ways to tie the straps to change the weight distribution. They are also very secure, baby is snug up against you, and the way I tie it w/ the straps going over baby's legs and tying under her bum I could stand on my head and she wouldn't fall out (not that I would try, :LOL

I do still use my Maya Wrap sling, just not as often as I tend to fiddle with the adjustments more and it's easier to carry her w/ the weight over both shoulders.


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Thank you all very much for your helpful suggestions.
I'm going to give a pouch style type a try and take it from there.

WOW, I will actually be able to carry my baby on me and have 2 free hands, who would have thought!!

Thank you all again


----------



## Kristine233 (Jul 15, 2003)

What is Babywearing? An ancient form of carrying our children. It carries them in natural posistions unlike backpacks that can put stress on spine and hips from putting bay in un-natural posistions. Slings help us stay connected to our children and bring them into 'our' world and include them in our every day activities.

As far as ease... Any pouch or ring sling I think is a good start. Pouches are super easy but *most* you cant adjust. A Kangaroo Korner is a good pouch style sling that s adjustable. Hotslings are a good non-adjustable pouch. There are Ring slings like the Maya Wrap and also Hybrid (pouch/ring sling combo) slings like Baby Space and Natural Way.

When you become more advanced you can try wraps, Asian carriers and Podaegis amoung otheres. Soon you'll find you are addicted and need many more than just 1 or 2! My sling collection lol

Safety: NOTHING is 100% safe! Everything is up to the parent to be aware of what thier child is doing and know how to correctly use a sling. BUT, I would say its safer than most carriers and health wise better than a backpack or carseat. I have never actually heard of a child getting hurt while in a sling.

One recomendation is to check out TheBabyWearer To checkout all the slings available and check out reviews of slings and vendors from parents who have used them.

Goodluck and have fun!


----------

